# Four legged deer hunter



## garider01 (Nov 6, 2004)

Need I say more?


----------



## pendy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Wow*

I have never seen a pic. like that before. Thanks for sharing. Was the deer standing in the water when the gator got her? :speechles


----------

